# FreeBSD amd64 9.0 RC3 on VPCEB390X



## adam_ar (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I have Sony Vaio with following details:


```
Intel i5-580M 
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 
4GB DDR3 
Integrated LAN Marvell Yukon 88E8059 
Atheros AR9285 WLAN
```

Following are working:
1. Wireless networking
2. Sound
3. Hibernate (trackpad or external mouse fails to respond after resume)
4. Gnome2
5. Dual boot from Windows. Used EasyBCD.
6. critical battery power leads to an alert informing me about the situation.

Issues:
0. notebook heating up. more than usual (Compared to when running Windows7).
1. mouse unresponsive after resume from hibernate
2. battery power indicator always shows red running on battery. Even when plugged into the wall.
3. hotkeys not working
4. Network connection not displayed in the top right area

Not Tested:
1. SD Card
2. WebCam


I will post any more details if you let me know from where to get it, I will post it.

-Adam


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 7, 2012)

Minor corrections.

_suspend_ works, not hibernate.

Mouse problem solved by executing the following after resume: 
	
	



```
sudo /etc/rc.d/moused restart
```

Volume hotkey is working Fn + F3 = Reduce Volume and Fn + F4 = Increase Volume. Even mute Fn+F2 is not working.

Got kern.maxfiles error. Now made it open by adding following to /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.maxfiles=""
```

-Adam


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 8, 2012)

I was not able to access the SD card right away. Only when I found "none" device for the SD card reader related devices, I was able to figure out how to.

Executing the following enabled me to access SDCard:

```
sudo kldload mmc
sudo kldload mmcsd
sudo kldload sdhci
sudo mkdir /media/sdcard
```

Insert the SD card and then execute:

```
sudo mount -t msdosfs /dev/mmcsd0s1 /media/sdcard
```

Do stuff then to remove the card execute:

```
sudo umount /media/sdcard
```

So, SD card - WORKS!


----------

